# Taxidermy?



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Can you do taxidermy on a frog?


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't quote me on this, but I think it would be the same as fish. Such I think only a fiberglass resin replica would be the only way. 

I only think this Because my dad had tons in game fish like marlin " stuffed " and they are just fiberglass replicas of his actual fish


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Never done taxidermy myself but having watched all the episodes of Mounted in Alaska, a hilarious show about taxidermy, I would agree with that - to try and do an actual mount they'd have to make a tiny styrofoam frog and pull the preserved skin over it, but the skin would be so thin/shrunken/brittle it would be impossible. They'd have to do do a mould and reproduce it in fiberglass like with a fish, and you'd only be able to do that if the thing was preserved well right after it died, like frozen or something. Seems like a lot of work to go through. Might be better off trying to find some sort of toy or model then just paint it how you want.


----------



## Mirya (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't think you could successfully realistically taxidermy a dart frog given their size and thinness of their skin (other than painting replica as described above). However, I grew up going to many antique stores as my parents were into collecting pottery. I have definitely seen my share of taxidermied toads! They were never done realistically though. It looked like they were inflated, the lacquered. They were always put in weird poses like playing musical instruments.

Here is an antiquing website where you can read about the former popularity of taxidermied forgs and toads: Kovel's: Taxidermy Frog


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Fluid preservation is the only viable method for amphibians.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

You should just drop it in a baby food jar filled with vodka.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Is there any way to preserve color with fluid preservation?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

No - the loss of color/pigment is inevitable with amphibians and fishes.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

agreed. 

its a shame, but wet specimens are the way to go with amphibians.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

What about resin encasement?

Could you use a resin or epoxy to preserve a specimen without the frog desiccating or decaying within the set resin? I remember looking at some forums about encasing large spiders and the biggest concern was some of the clear casting epoxies heated up to much while curing.

At one point I had planned gutting, stuffing with cotton and encasing the next freshly dead frog I had found, I imagine the eyes would have to be removed and replaced with tiny marbles very delicately as well. If this could be achieved could color possibly preserved in resin or epoxy?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I've considered that, but I'm not sure it's been done (or if it has, that anyone has reported the results). Give it a try and time will tell!


----------



## amandakathryn (Jan 1, 2014)

you would have to dry out anything you want to encase in resin. resin+any moisture/humidity = bubbles.....the wetter it is the more bubbles you will get. I never pour resin when its raining and I run a dehumidifier in my resin room at all times. to get a good clear pour there can be no moisture at all in the mold and ambient humididty has to be under 40%. 

plus gut bacteria would eat it from the inside anyway


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Freezing can work alright...


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

It wouldn't be nearly the same as "taxidermy" but you could also use silicone mould material used for life casting to make a mould of the frog and then pour a replica in solid resin or another material. Obviously, as has been stated, your biggest issue is going to be how rapidly amphibians' appearance changes after death.


----------

